# "Schneeflocken"-Applet (Rekursion)



## Drizzit (1. Nov 2005)

Also wir haben gestern in der Programmierenvorlesung folgendes Programm als Beispiel für Rekursion behandelt:


```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.*;

public class Schneeflocken extends Applet {

  Turtle t = new Turtle(100, 100);

  public void schneeflocke(int n, double laenge, Graphics g) {
    if (n == 1)
      t.move(g, laenge);
    else {
      schneeflocke(n - 1, laenge / 3, g);
      t.turn(-60);
      schneeflocke(n - 1, laenge / 3, g);
      t.turn(120);
      schneeflocke(n - 1, laenge / 3, g);
      t.turn(-60);
      schneeflocke(n - 1, laenge / 3, g);
    }

  }

  public void paint(Graphics g) {
    t.start(0, 200);
    for (int i = 0; i <= 2; i++) {
      schneeflocke(5, 400, g);
      t.turn(120);
    }
  }

}
```

Den unteren Teil verstehe ich ja. Also das i auf 0 gesetzt wird und dann für i = 0, 1, 2 durchläuft etc.
aber den code von "schneeflocke" kapiere ich nicht wirklich. Kann mir da jemand etwas weiterhelfen?

achja. der code für "turtle" sollte dafür nicht so wichtig sein, aber ich poste ihn hier trotzdem mal:

```
import static java.lang.Math.IEEEremainder;
import static java.lang.Math.cos;
import static java.lang.Math.round;
import static java.lang.Math.sin;

import java.awt.Graphics;

// Die Turtle-Graphik
public class Turtle {
  protected double x, y, angle;

  private boolean visible = true;

  private Graphics g;

  public Turtle() {
    init(0, 0);
  }

  private void init(int x, int y) {
    angle = 0;
    visible = true;
    g = null;
    start(x, y, angle);
  }

  public Turtle(int x, int y) {
    init(x, y);
  }

  // Bewegen und dabei Zeichnen auf absolute Position
  public void moveTo(double x, double y) {
    if (visible && g != null)
      g.drawLine((int) round(this.x), (int) round(this.y), (int) round(x), (int) round(y));
    this.x = x;
    this.y = y;
  }

  // Setze nur die Turtle neu
  public void start(double x, double y, double angle) {
    this.x = x;
    this.y = y;
    this.angle = angle;
  }

 // Setze nur die Turtle neu
  public void start(double x, double y) {
    start (x, y, 0);
  }

  public void turn(double angle) {
    this.angle += angle;
    this.angle = IEEEremainder(this.angle, 360.0);
  }

  public void move(Graphics g, double length) {
    double xn, yn;
    if (angle == 0) {
      xn = x + length;
      yn = y;
    } else if (angle == 90) {
      xn = x;
      yn = y + length;
    } else if (angle == 180) {
      xn = x - length;
      yn = y;
    } else if (angle == 270) {
      xn = x;
      yn = y - length;
    } else {
      xn = x + length * cos(angle / 180.0 * Math.PI);
      yn = y + length * sin(angle / 180.0 * Math.PI);
    }
    if (visible && g != null)
      g.drawLine((int) round(x), (int) round(y), (int) round(xn), (int) round(yn));
    x = xn;
    y = yn;
  }

  public void move(double length) {
    move(g, length);
  }

  public boolean isVisible() {
    return visible;
  }

  public void setVisible(boolean visible) {
    this.visible = visible;
  }

  public void setGraphics(Graphics g) {
    this.g = g;
  }
}
```

danke schonmal für jegliche hilfe.   bin hier ziemlich am verzweifeln.


----------



## bygones (2. Nov 2005)

der code von Turtle ist schon relevant, da in der Main Klasse ja methoden der Klasse Turtle aufgerufen wird !

in der schneeflocken Methode passiert was mit der Turtle, je nach dem, mit welchem Parametern sie aufgerufden wird.

zum einen sind reukrsive Aufrufe der Methode mit veränderten Parametern vorhanden, zum anderen wird die Schildkröte durch die MEthode turn gedreht (wie genau kann ich niht sagen, da IEEERemainder nicht bekannt ist - ist jdf keine Java Standart Klasse).

Mehr ist da nicht....


----------



## Mag1c (2. Nov 2005)

Moin,

über solche "grafischen Rekursionen" gibt es ganze Bücher. Vielleicht solltest du mal nach solchen mathematischen Abhandlungen Ausschau halten. Da versteht man den Algorithmus leichter und anschließend auch den Code.

(Stichworte sind: Turtle-Grafik, rekursive Grafiken, Kochsche Kurve, Drachenkurve)

Gruß
Mag1c


----------

